# Norco CCX?



## DroogBC (Apr 25, 2006)

I've been tossing around the idea of picking up a CX bike as of late and I've noticed that the Norco CCX has a Shimano 105 10 Speed drivetrain, yet is priced a few hundred cheaper than the Specialized Tricross Comp. That got my attention, but is seems that no one is discussing the Norco CCX on any of the forums I've frequented thus far. I'm no componentry expert, so I thought I'd inquire as to what I might be missing here.

Granted the cost of these models is almost double than that of the Bianchi Volpe and Surly X-Check... but the Bianchi is basically unavailable in Canada, I keep hearing the Surly referred to as being as heavy as a tank (not that I've been able to find one of those locally either), and I'm still in the idea tossing phase anyway so exploring all the options out there just makes sense. 

So what say the masses about the CCX?


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

i know nothing, but ill post a pic of it


----------



## LetsGoOutside (Dec 2, 2005)

It looks like a pretty neat cross rig. The 10 speed 105 is definitely a plus in some people's books (mine included). It looks as if the frame is at 135mm because of the disk brake hangers. Some people have a problem with that because you have to use mountain bike huhbs on your wheels builds. So if you plan on getting a spare/race wheelset that is something to consider. I would definitely consider one if they were available in my neck of the woods.


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

*130mm Spacing*

Looking at the specs on Norco's site, it appears to have 130mm spacing. The rear hub is listed as a "ritchey rear hub 130 with disc".

Seems like a really nice spec at a good price. Sucks that it's not available in the USA. I like the Norco mountain bikes I've seen.

Does look like it's a little heavy - 23 lbs for an aluminum frame and carbon fork. Some lighter wheels might help.


----------



## DroogBC (Apr 25, 2006)

Assuming the hubs are 130mm, would that make them a standard road wheel hub size?


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

DroogBC said:


> Assuming the hubs are 130mm, would that make them a standard road wheel hub size?


Yes .


----------



## huge (Apr 11, 2006)

*New CCX*

Hey all,

I found the new CCX and was searching for some opinions on it. The drivetrain is Ultegra\105 and the fork is aluminum this year.

Here's a pic:









Here's a link:
CCX Specs

I think this bike looks awesome.
Dave Out.


----------



## Crank-a-Roo (Mar 21, 2003)

I haven't seen or ridden a Norco Cross Bike yet. Where in BC are you? I know that there is a shop in Vancouver carries Surly and Redline.


----------



## TMR (Sep 24, 2004)

Mighty Riders carries bianchi, redline, surly, soma, colnago, bmc blah blah blah. Go there. They don't BS.


----------



## Soma_rider (Sep 23, 2005)

This bike is by far one of the best "bang for buck" cross bike out there. We've had a couple of them in our shop they are currently selling for around $1299.99 cnd. The bike looks way better in person; it also comes with an SDG seatpost and saddle setup, flat top tube, eggbeaters and so on. I'm definetly a big fan of this bike


----------

